# More Questions ................



## ldts60 (Feb 9, 2005)

Is it a bad thing to have dirty sanitation water?
For instance : I'm doing the Chicken Galantine thing knife goes into sanitizer when not cutting when done with Galantine production I empty sanitizer bucket and refill with new water/sanitizer mix and then when my board needs to be cleaned I scrape of all scraps into the trash and wash it with hot water and soap then from there I do the hot water and bleach thing and rinse well with hot water and run the board in sanitizer/water mixture ,now keep in mind most of my classmates have clean sanitizer and only use it to wipe down the tables at clean up.
Also is crappy equipment acceptable? Hobarts that take an hour to grind 5Lbs. pounds of pork shoulder that was trimmed ? 
And are all Garde Manger people really that anal?
Y'all act like your bung caps and hanks have been pulled way too tight,just an observation.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

No need to toss insults right? It's a bad thing when the sanitation bucket loses its ability to sanitize.

You're going to find a lot of crappy equipment when you hit the workforce. Better than that, sometimes no equipment. Ask the rivitman.


----------



## ldts60 (Feb 9, 2005)

Have Kitchen Aide will travel........And is all the crap equipment about teaching futility in the kitchen ?
**** forget the machines I'll hand crank it if need be .


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Not futility, perhaps more like reality. Equipment isn't cheap, and when you have a bunch of people who don't really care and have no financial interest in the establishment you will find busted equipment a lot. Sometimes it's not the people who work there, sometimes it's just poor planning Like those circuitboards on those Groens. The folks who made those boards went out of business. Why you ask? Because their boards were crappy.

Wanna be well liked in the kitchen? Learn how to relight the fryer, fix the ignition on the oven, figure out how to clean the greasetrap, and clean the slicer everytime you use it.


----------



## ldts60 (Feb 9, 2005)

I can do that and am very proud of it! 
The people that don't care kill me and I can understand a Chef maybe throwing clogs or pans at a person, some of my classmates just amaze me
the tamis are a food born illness waiting to happen , all that raw chicken just festering away because they need to make a window time and so they just rinse it off in sanitizer and then put it back on the shelf. (SCARY)


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Do what you can do to be clean. Clean up what you can, but don't lose yourself in worrying about what you cannot do.


----------



## ldts60 (Feb 9, 2005)

Thank You , Suzanne
I like what you have to say.


----------

